# Building gcc6 for powerpc64



## SteveG1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi,

I want to use an external toolchain, because I am unable to build the toolchain (it core dumps). Following instructions from: https://wiki.freebsd.org/ExternalToolchain it says to install "pkg install powerpc64-gcc6". However there no prebuilt binaries for my system (X5000). I tried compile /usr/ports/devel/FreeBSD-gcc6. It built for aarch64 and not powerpc64. 

How do I build for powerpc64?

Also, I have cputype?=e5500 in my make.conf. 

Thank you!

SteveG


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2022)

PowerPC64 packages should be available. But this particular package may be missing if it had build errors on the package clusters.

Edit: Looking through http://pkg-status.freebsd.org I see the last PowerPC64 packages were built in 2021, more than a year ago. The actual package build server doesn't seem to exist anymore. This may be due to failing hardware, but I'm not sure if that's the case here.


----------



## SteveG1 (Jun 9, 2022)

It would need to be compile for the e5500 processor without altivec. Is there a way that I can build powerpc64-gcc6 myself?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm not 100% sure but it looks like it's a flavor of lang/gcc6. So I would try to build that. It's deprecated though, it's a pretty old version of GCC.


----------



## SteveG1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Okay, I will give that a try. Thank you!


----------

